# [to all 4 active ag members]prince posted in ag 2  days in a row ********************



## charley (May 12, 2016)

Well, well ,well....    We've had the honor of prince posting some '''''SIDEWAYS''''' chicks he snatched on some date site.  It took me a few minutes to post this because I had to e-mail my poor departed mother & tell her the big news, that prince posted something in AG..  I believe she may have rolled over in her grave, I know I'll be in my grave by the time he posts here again...

.... note to NOOBS ,,  when posting pics in AG, don't ever post thumbnail pics, take the time to post enlarged pics..don't be a DORK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watson (May 12, 2016)

i agree, it was some outta this world shit.....im guessing he was high and thought this was ASF....


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2016)

she was a lot of fun...


----------



## charley (May 12, 2016)

Prince said:


> she was a lot of fun...




....I couldn't afford that meat, they don't pay that much at the car wash....but you're still posting 'tiny pics', save them pics for ASF...


,,,,,  you post pics like this prince, so we don't have to do the 'clicking'...


----------



## charley (May 12, 2016)

..WTF !!!!!!      150 views...    3 replies....          reminds me of AG.......


----------



## Watson (May 13, 2016)

Prince said:


> she was a lot of fun...



not one to show off at all huh.....


----------



## the_predator (May 13, 2016)

Is this real life


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Is this real life



IDK anymore, I just watch porn all day.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2016)

I just snapped these.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2016)

front shots.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2016)

damn!


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2016)

getting clean...


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2016)

she is on a roll!


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2016)

:d


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2016)

wow


----------



## charley (May 13, 2016)

Prince said:


> IDK anymore, I just watch porn all day.



.....   lol..    who doesn't ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2016)

if you aint watching porn all day I don't know what the fuck you're doing with your life nigga.


----------



## charley (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Tesla (May 13, 2016)

Fuckin A Prince.........WTF..........Living the porn life for realz.


----------



## Watson (May 13, 2016)

charley said:


> .....   lol..    who doesn't ?!?!?!?!?



wtf is the pink thing? its like a shower ring earing linking her pussy and asshole?

I bet one side of it smells like shit.....


----------



## SeattlesBest (May 14, 2016)

I'd eat her shit. But that's not saying much.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2016)

Griffith said:


> wtf is the pink thing? its like a shower ring earing linking her pussy and asshole?
> 
> I bet one side of it smells like shit.....



Good question


----------



## heckler7 (May 14, 2016)

Prince said:


> she was a lot of fun...


well this just makes me realize how lame my life is, watching my kids play nintendo and looking at other guys hot ass women on a BB website and I havent even been to the gym in 3 days


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2016)

Griffith said:


> wtf is the pink thing? its like a shower ring earing linking her pussy and asshole?
> 
> I bet one side of it smells like shit.....



a dual remote vibrator.


----------



## charley (May 14, 2016)

Featuring 5 functions, this double bullet offers two ends for double the  stimulation. With a bendable arm, you can utilize the two bullets to  stimulate two areas simultaneously. One example is to use one bullet  vaginally, while using the second bullet anally.  You can control the pleasure yourself, or hand the remote to a  partner and let them determine just how much of a sensation you receive.
 [h=3]Wireless Versi-Bullet Specs and Benefits:[/h] Size: 9 inches in total length; Large bullet: 3 inches long, 1.25  inches in diameter; Small bullet: 2 inches long, 1 inch in diameter 
Material: ABS plastic 
Color: Black 
Batteries: Bullet requires (2) AAA batteries; Remote requires 1 12v battery (all batteries included) 
Bullets feature 5 vibrating functions 
You could use one bullet vaginally and one anally 
Bendable arm lets you stimulate two areas at one time


----------



## SheriV (May 14, 2016)

I would like one of these for my birthday...for..science


----------



## Watson (May 15, 2016)

Prince said:


> a dual remote vibrator.



thats a lot nicer than what I thought it was....


----------



## SeattlesBest (May 15, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I would like one of these for my birthday...for..science


Lol, study purposes only.


----------



## the_predator (May 15, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> well this just makes me realize how lame my life is, watching my kids play nintendo and looking at other guys hot ass women on a BB website and I havent even been to the gym in 3 days


I feel your pain brother


----------

